# New to the mountains of Western North Carolina



## pianofritz (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi to all:

My wife and I are refugees from New Orleans. Hurricane Katrina wiped us out with five feet of water in our home so we have moved to Hendersonville, NC to be close to our youngest daughter and our grandchildren. I have been an inveterate hunter and fisherman for over 45 years in Louisiana but the fishing was about 99% salt water. I've been fresh water fishing a few times but am really an amateur as far as finding them goes. Boat, motor, fishing rods and reels and tackle boxes are all destroyed so I'm in the process of replacing everything. Any tips on finding and fishing for panfish in my area would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Reeds. Look for reeds is a good bet. Just go along flipping small baits or try bits of worms under a bober till you get a pettern started. Thats what I would do. Also talk with the locals and bait shops. They can tell ya more about the area then we up here in ND can. Good luck to ya and give what I said a try. Back when I fished minnesota alot thats how we found our fish. Granted they do move deep (the big sunnies that is) when warm water comes but if you dont have much warm water then just look for structure that they might be on.


----------



## pianofritz (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks very much for the reply. I'll give it a try.


----------

